
Chinese Scientists Guilty of ‘Researching as Asian’ in Trump’s America - deehouie
https://www.scmp.com/magazines/post-magazine/long-reads/article/3016267/chinese-scientists-guilty-researching-while
======
deehouie
This is actually a Bloomberg story, the news organization that published the
notorious spy chip article.

I want to add a few notes here. While China is the headlines the past six
months, Russia is even a greater national security threat to the US, according
to many. Does this mean we have to kick out all the researchers of Russia
nationality?

I know of a few Iranian researchers in machine learning working here in the
US. Using the same reasoning, they're almost certainly deemed a national
security threat.

India is running a growing trade deficit with the US, and a lot of the
software in our system are written by Indians in India. Using the same
reasoning, that is a great national security threat to the USA.

Where does it end?

By the way, Russia produces some of the best mathematicians, physicists, and
computer scientists in the world.

------
kediz
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Exclusion_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Exclusion_Act)

